# Experience with treating wounds!?



## samandsheen (May 4, 2019)

Recently posted about getting anti fungal powder for two of my females who incessantly scratch and bite under their neck because Revolution has not really been working. Their wounds are still open and I'm sure it's itchy if it even gets a chance to heal, so do you guys have any experience with this?

I just put the powder on two of them today, and their last dose of revolution is tomorrow. Should I be applying hydrocortisone or some sort of healing cream to them/putting them on baytril? Of course I know you guys aren't vets, so I just wanna know what your experience is and how exactly you've treated it. They've got so many things going on, I'm not sure what to treat first. Also, how long has it taken the anti fungal powder to have effects on your mice?

Another of my mice living with them currently has a URI (I think) so she's on baytril and doxycycline. She doesn't have open wounds, but she does use her hind legs to scratch her back often. Should I apply the powder to her as well or do you think it wouldn't be good since she'll probably inhale it and her respiratory system is compromised?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

If the wounds are significant, I would put Neosporin. The scratching is likely caused by external parasites. So to mitigate the wounds, eliminate the parasites. I recommend olive oil, which should be placed on their body and necks.


----------

